# Concert Photography - Rock On The Range 2013 - Comments welcome!



## WickedMemoriesPhoto (May 18, 2013)

Here are a few photos that I took at Rock On The Range today...comments welcome; more to be added after I rest!


----------



## Steve5D (May 19, 2013)

Was there no one else in the band?

These aren't bad, but it's difficult to put them into any context. This could be an arena stage or it could be a backyard.

Also, it would've been nice if at least one of these hadn't cut off part of the singer. Full body shots work. These look a little haphazard to me...


----------



## WickedMemoriesPhoto (May 19, 2013)

It was very cramped between the stage and the barricade.  I took more pictures, just haven't uploaded them yet.  I'll get more up when I get the chance.  Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## R3d (May 20, 2013)

Your crops are way too tight.


----------



## lizzys (Jun 12, 2013)

What kind of lens were you using, and have you had a chance to upload anymore photos? I'd be interested in seeing some variation - these are all quite similar, close cropped on the vocalist. 

These aren't high enough resolution for me to REALLY tell, but it looks just slightly like the focus is off on the first and last ones (focus on mic rather than eyes, a common problem). The composition of the first shot is pretty good, it's the only one I might actually crop farther down to get the hand on the right out of the picture. The third one is my favorite, though that may just be because it stands out the most from this set.


----------



## Starskream666 (Jun 13, 2013)

Hmm not my cup of tea, pretty bland. Needs more sugar


----------



## jwbryson1 (Jun 13, 2013)

Is Bleeding Though the name of the band?


----------



## ktan7 (Jun 13, 2013)

Pretty cool rock and roll shots.


----------

